# Ricorda loro o ricorda a loro?



## bior

Si dice ricorda loro o ricorda a loro?
Secondo me vanno bene entrambe le forme.


----------



## broccoletto

bior said:


> Si dice ricorda loro o ricorda a loro?
> Secondo me vanno bene entrambe le forme.



Ciao bior, secondo me "ricorda loro" significa "ricordati di loro".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

_ricorda loro che devono fare qualcosa_ (giusto, in alternativa, ma meno grammaticalmente corretto, ricordagli)
_ricorda a loro _è come dire: _ho visto a Giuseppe_... insomma trasformi il complemento oggetto in un obliquo, cosa che si fa spesso nel parlato ma è poco corretto grammaticalmente.
Al contrario, si può trasformarla in impersonale (ma parliamo in questo caso di formula di cortesia) _Si ricorda a lor signori che l'accettazione chiude alle ore 20.50_


----------



## bior

La frase completa è la seguente:_*
E SE QUALCUNO TI DIRA' CHE VALI ZERO..RICORDA LORO  *__CHE LO ZERO VIENE PRIMA DI TUTTI GLI ALTRI NUMERI..!


Ricorda a chi? La risposta secondo me è a loro quindi ne consegue che loro significa in questo caso a loro_


----------



## Necsus

Direi decisamente "ricorda loro l'appuntamento", usando 'a loro' solo in caso di una contrapposizione con altri o della necessità di evidenziarlo. Dal Garzanti (loro): 
nel compl. di termine (senza prep. quando il pronome segue il verbo; preceduto dalla prep. _a_ quando il pronome precede il verbo, o quando si vuol dare all'espressione particolare forza).

PS: vedo solo ora la frase citata, ma è già stato detto da Cosimo che è costruita in modo errato.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No, la frase è inesatta.

Se il soggetto è QUALCUNO, tu dovrai ricordare a lui, a questo, a questo qualcuno. Altrimenti come soggetto devi usare ALCUNI.


----------



## bior

In questo contesto si vuole alludere di ricordare a qualcuno e in questo caso questo qualcuno rappresenta a loro


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, ma mi sembra poco esatto l'uso che se ne fa.


----------



## bior

In che senso spiegati meglio?

Perchè la frase non sarebbe corretta?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Qualcuno indica, secondo me, in questo caso una/poche persone. Di solito, per richiamare qualcuno, si usa il singolare.

Se vedi _qualcuno,_ _digli di _andare a prendere posto...
Se _alcuni_ fanno tale cosa, dì _loro _che possono...


----------



## Necsus

Il pronome indefinito _qualcuno _ha solo la forma singolare, non può essere associato a un pronome plurale.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Appunto, grazie per la conferma.


----------



## bior

E allora qual è la frase corretta?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Se usi _qualcuno_, devi dire _ricordagli.
_Se usi _alcuni_, devi dire _ricorda loro._


----------



## bior

Ho capito , pero' è corretto comunque dire a loro , in questo contesto ricorda loro significa già ricorda a loro...giusto?
Loro è complemento di termine sia con la preposizione a che senza


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah questo intendevi? Credo che in questo caso sia pleonastico, fa' come credi comunque...


----------



## Necsus

bior said:


> Ho capito , pero' è corretto comunque dire a loro , in questo contesto ricorda loro significa già ricorda a loro...giusto? Loro è complemento di termine sia con la preposizione a che senza


In "ricorda loro che lo zero viene prima di tutti gli altri numeri" (la frase che avresti dovuto fornire fin dall'inizio...) loro è senza dubbio complemento di termine, sì. Ma, come detto sopra, la _a_ si mette solo se c'è un motivo specifico, p.e. "ricorda _a _loro che (...), non a me".


----------



## fabinn

bior said:


> Ho capito , pero' è corretto comunque dire a loro , in questo contesto ricorda loro significa già ricorda a loro...giusto?


Si sono incrociate due questioni diverse: la prima, la domanda che poneva bior, è se "ricorda loro" vuol dire "ricorda a loro", e la risposta è sì, nel senso che "loro" svolge la funzione di termine, così come "ti ricordo" vuol dire "ricordo a te" e così via.
La seconda questione è se la frase "e se qualcuno ti dirà che vali zero, ricorda loro che...." è corretta; la risposta è no, perché qualcuno è singolare, e quindi bisogna "ricordare a lui", cioè "e se qualcuno ti dirà che vali zero, ricordagli che...."



Necsus said:


> In "ricorda loro che lo zero viene prima di tutti gli altri numeri" (la frase che avresti dovuto fornire fin dall'inizio...) loro è senza dubbio complemento di termine, sì. Ma, come detto sopra, la _a_ si mette solo se c'è un motivo specifico, p.e. "ricorda _a _loro che (...), non a me"


Quoto in pieno (l'avrei dovuto scrivere nel mio precedente post, ma Necsus è sempre un passo avanti!! )


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... Ma, come detto sopra, la _a_ si mette solo se c'è un motivo specifico, p.e. "ricorda _a _loro che (...), non a me".



Allora avrei una domanda: quale caso grammaticale regge il verbo _ricordare_?

Se l'accusativo, allora direi: 
_ricordali (m), ricordale (f), ricorda loro 
ricordami, ricorda me 
 ecc.
_
Se invece il dativo, allora:
_ricordagli (m/f), ricorda a loro 
ricordami, ricorda a me 
ecc.
_
Cioè "se c'è un motivo specifico", allora l'accusativo diventa dativo, o mi sbaglio?...


----------



## Necsus

No, Francis, _ricordare _è un verbo transitivo, quindi regge un complemento oggetto. In questo caso il significato è quello di 'richiamare qualcosa alla memoria di qualcuno' e regge sempre _l'accusativo_ (se vogliamo parlare di casi latini), solo che nella frase in questione l'oggetto è costituito da una proposizione ("che lo zero..."), ma sarebbe lo stesso con un sostantivo: "ricorda loro l'impegno (che _hanno _preso)" oppure "ricorda _a_ loro l'impegno (che _abbiamo_ preso), non a me". 
Non è frequentissimo usare _loro _come complemento oggetto, perché verrebbe naturalmente usato _li_: "ricorda_li_ (=loro) nel tuo discorso"; mentre sarebbe giustificato da 'un motivo specifico': "ricorda _loro_ nel tuo discorso, non me".


----------

